# Brandtii Vid!



## Quido (Dec 5, 2006)

Quick HD video of my Brandtii, and a little snack around 20 sec.. Enjoy!


----------



## Lenn51 (Apr 17, 2008)

Wow, now thats a Brandti!



Quido said:


> Quick HD video of my Brandtii, and a little snack around 20 sec.. Enjoy!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

cool video!...thanks for sharing!...







...Nice kick ass Brandtii you got there!...He rocks like a CHEAP TRICK concert!...


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice B!


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

very nice


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Good looking setup. Brandtii is looking sexy


----------



## Quido (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks lads!


----------



## PygoShlee (Jun 5, 2011)

Gorgeous fish. Probably adding one next to my collection.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

always cool to see some of the more rare piranhas, very nice setup and fish.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

GORGEOUS fish... in a beautiful setup.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Beautiful, like a bar of gold


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

wow how big is he ?


----------



## Quido (Dec 5, 2006)

Little bit over 8"


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

That's pretty good size for a brandtii!


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

yes that thing looks very healthy

whats size is that aquarium too


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Beautiful fish... I'm more than a little jealous.


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

Stunning


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

Ba20 said:


> whats size is that aquarium too


I'm wondering too, I love seeing large brandtii. Get's me excited for when mine gets that big.


----------



## Quido (Dec 5, 2006)

TRIG said:


> whats size is that aquarium too


I'm wondering too, I love seeing large brandtii. Get's me excited for when mine gets that big.
[/quote]

Thanks, its a 77 UKG (350 liter)


----------

